# Latest moron on the slopes video.........sigh



## Highway Star (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Highway Star (Dec 28, 2015)

> jake, i've reported your video for promoting abuse.  This is not the  right way to respond to a confrontation on the slopes, and you are  promoting a poor and dangerous attitude from other snowboarders.  It's  not right.  You clearly broke point #4 of the skier's responsibility  code: "whenever starting downhill or merging onto a trail, look uphill  and yield to others", and were called out for it.  They made up the code  as good advice to keep people from hitting, killing and suing each  other.  Learn it.
> 
> Admit you were wrong, say you are sorry, and move on.  Not being able to  admit fault is a clear sign of narcissistic personality disorder, look  it up.   The old guy didn't assault you, he tapped you on the back  because you ignored him the first time.
> 
> ...



lol.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2015)

Was that your comment?


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 28, 2015)

> this keeps getting better and better.  If you go look at the ski sante  fe trail map and google maps, the near miss happens not on a beginner  trail for kids as claimed, but actually on a narrow runout trail called  "spruce catwalk".  This is a green circle trail, however, it is only  accessed by blue and black trails further up the mountain.  Anyone on  this trail would be expected to be of reasonable ability, having just  skied those trails, and can be expected to be traveling at a reasonable  rate of speed.  I would ski this trail at 30-40mph,  as i normally ski  an empty connector trail as fast as possible - unlike the old guy who is  going around 15mph at best.    What are you doing in those flat woods?  Looks like ski sante fe might  have some good tree skiing, if you had the ability level for it.﻿



lol.


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 28, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> lol.



You should really impress the snowboarder by letting him know you are one of the Top 10 skiers at Killington and offer this video as proof:


----------



## ss20 (Dec 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Was that your comment?



That's my question as well.  


Snowboarder was at fault.  Looking uphill and merging correctly certainly weren't done.  

But, since the skier followed him, hit him from behind, stepped out of his bindings, and got into a pissing fit, skier should've gotten his ass kicked.  That snowboarder had the right to punch that guy in the face.  Probably could've claimed it was self-defense from the skier stalking him and hitting him.  

There's certainly a way to enforce the code, and that is not it.


----------



## Lefty4514 (Dec 28, 2015)

The snowboarder needs to take out his headphones but at the same time some people aren't good at skiing/snowboarding and if they are on a beginner trail (which this seems to be) better skiers should be more careful about going fast around a blind bend.  It seems even if the snowboarder looked up he wouldn't have seeen him coming ( or had the skills to stand up without moving into the trail).  Number 2 of the responsibility code says people ahead have the right of way - both are idiots and looks like a typical weekend at Kton


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 28, 2015)

ss20 said:


> That's my question as well.
> 
> 
> Snowboarder was at fault.  Looking uphill and merging correctly certainly weren't done.
> ...


 
In a fight, my money is on the old dude.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2015)

All I'm seeing are three pretty epic selfings

A.  Who stalks someone on a ski hill attempting to start an altercation like the skier did?

B. Who bothers to put the Go Pro documented event on YouTube with captions?

&

C. Who thinks they're so bad ass they need to boast about it in the comments section of YouTube?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 29, 2015)

I lol'ed when the snowboarder called the skier ugly the first time around. 



Does anyone else find it funny how the snowboarder says "I'll kick your ass" then continuously back pedal?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 29, 2015)

ugly is a pretty weak insult


----------



## timmyc (Dec 29, 2015)

...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 29, 2015)

i only take issue with his use of the word "faggot" and telling the old guy to "go suck a dick. the old guy was a total asshole and deserved to be told off, and i was rooting for a physical altercation in the video, but using homosexual slurs is never acceptable.


----------



## Edd (Dec 29, 2015)

I agree that the old guy is a jerk. Posting the video was a mistake. The correct move is to erase it out of embarrassment. These issues are so easy to avoid on the slopes. Just say "my bad" and be on your way. Such a waste of time on a beautiful day. 

Looking uphill before starting down is the most violated rule on the slopes, perhaps. It is very much in your best interest to look uphill. It might save your life.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> All I'm seeing are three pretty epic selfings
> 
> A.  Who stalks someone on a ski hill attempting to start an altercation like the skier did?
> 
> ...



Good summary. I think the final comment "Don't be this guy" applies to all parties.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Was that your comment?



Yes, it was Highway Star's comment.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 29, 2015)

Once again, "don't be this guy."


----------



## Abubob (Dec 29, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> Once again, "don't be this guy."


Both guys are idiots. Don't be these guys.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

These are the threads and responses that make me question my return to this message board..


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 29, 2015)

Dont be both guys 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## makimono (Dec 29, 2015)

The old guy totally had the chance to knock the boarder right backwards over the snow fence when he was standing there going "oh yeah?" while still buckled in but he blew it...then I thought for sure the old guy was going to get gut-punched with the end of the board once the boarder did get it off...but again nothing happened. Anti-climatic.


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2015)

Well my opinion, the snowboarder was stuck in the trees and was trying to get on the trail.  The skier skiing down the trail had to see him.  It was a flat trail/run out and there was no one else around.  If he can ski the run that lead to that point then the skier should be able to react and move on and that is all that should have become of this.  The skier stalking him - well he was being an ass!  I think the snowboarder, engaged in a verbal exchange which was a mistake but he moved on - the other ugly dude said his piece and should have moved on too!  That was an example of skier hating on a snowboarder plain and simple!


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> Well my opinion, the snowboarder was stuck in the trees and was trying to get on the trail.  The skier skiing down the trail had to see him.


I agree that both are criticism worthy.  But snowboarder definitely did not enter the trail properly.  There was nobody coming behind the skier, yet he cut off the skier and crossed the entire width of the trail in the process.  Good thing the skier guessed correctly and passed on the right.  Had the skier guessed that the left side was better there would have been a very different ending.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2015)

As to the original vid, the snowboarder is in the wrong because he did not look upslope before starting/merging onto the trail.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

But it's also the uphill persons responsibility to avoid downhill people..  I've always hated this grey area..  And the people that use it to prove their points...

To me - it's no harm no foul...  But I could care less what people ride..


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> But it's also the uphill persons responsibility to avoid downhill people..  I've always hated this grey area..  And the people that use it to prove their points....


Skier's responsibility code #4:
"Whenever starting downhill or merging into a trail, look uphill and yield to others."

I truly believe that the skier had one of those "oh shit" moments where they thought that they might be leaving the scene in a sled being towed by ski patrol.  Not that this excuses the skier's subsequent behavior.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Skier's responsibility code #4:
> "Whenever starting downhill or merging into a trail, look uphill and yield to others."
> 
> I truly believe that the skier had one of those "oh shit" moments where they thought that they might be leaving the scene in a sled being towed by ski patrol.  Not that this excuses the skier's subsequent behavior.



Right and this too...   
1 - Always stay in control, and be able to stop or avoid other people or objects.
2 - People ahead of you have the right of way. It is your responsibility to avoid them.

 I think it's designed not for laying blame but for those "oh shit" moments.. To help noobs understand that skiing and riding is fluid and stuff happens..   People that hide behind these "codes" are idiots in my book...   Just give people room...  Keep your eyes open.  And let stuff go unless there's contact and someone gets hurt..  don't be a dick....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 29, 2015)

What's funny is that this wasn't even that close of a call


----------



## Edd (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> But I could care less what people ride..



Did someone bring this up? Seems out of the blue.


----------



## Lefty4514 (Dec 29, 2015)

You can't quote the responsibility code without acknowledging that #2 and #4 clearly make each party responsible.  I love skiing fast but there are trails where you should and shouldn't do it.  If this snowboarder cut the skier off and he went off the trail and into a tree he's going to wish he wasn't going too fast to not be able to avoid him, no matter who's fault it is.  In this case the uphill skier was in enough control to avoid him and decided he need to go on a power trip.  IMHO people really shouldn't be allowed to ski with headphones because hearing others can be the best way to avoid them


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

Edd said:


> Did someone bring this up? Seems out of the blue.



Just saying..  Chill out... jump bad...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

Lefty4514 said:


> You can't quote the responsibility code without acknowledging that #2 and #4 clearly make each party responsible.  I love skiing fast but there are trails where you should and shouldn't do it.  If this snowboarder cut the skier off and he went off the trail and into a tree he's going to wish he wasn't going too fast to not be able to avoid him, no matter who's fault it is.  In this case the uphill skier was in enough control to avoid him and decided he need to go on a power trip.  IMHO people really shouldn't be allowed to ski with headphones because hearing others can be the best way to avoid them




So does that mean my friend that is a killer bump skier and deaf isn't allowed to ride?
Or my friend that skis 100 days a year but lost hearing in one of his ears can't ride??


Audible signals are NOT to be trusted...   too much other auditory input going on.. Plus helmets cover your ears as well..

The uphill skier has SOOOOO much room and he could see the rider well up the "trail" or runout as it looks..
I think the rider got in his line against the trees and he threw a hissy fit...


----------



## Lefty4514 (Dec 29, 2015)

No obviously not, but skiing safely (esp on crowded trails) requires your senses to be on point.  So my point is why would you take away another key sense (if you are blessed to have it) that can help everyone be safe?  If everyone is out there with headphones then unless you are constantly looking around you wouldn't know someone else was near you.


----------



## Edd (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Just saying..  Chill out... jump bad...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

Lefty4514 said:


> No obviously not, but skiing safely (esp on crowded trails) requires your senses to be on point.  So my point is why would you take away another key sense (if you are blessed to have it) that can help everyone be safe?  If everyone is out there with headphones then unless you are constantly looking around you wouldn't know someone else was near you.



If uphill people follow the code why would you worry so much?

I wear headphones all the time...  Only been in one accident..  Ski patrol saw it - wasn't my fault. 
I'm super aware of my surroundings in and out of bounds..

I'm also dyslexic which means if you say "on your right" - there's a big chance I'll turn into you..

And guess what - I'm still going to be out there enjoying myself...  Beastie Boys cranking..  Smiling all the way...
Could care less about what people think - I'm being safe and I've proven it by my actions.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

Edd said:


> View attachment 18322


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2015)

Wait the snowboarder was not technically merging onto the trail, he was trying to get up - big difference.  Getting up on a snowboard in sft snow is not as easy as it is with skis.  The skier HAD to have seem the struggle!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> But it's also the uphill persons responsibility to avoid downhill people..  I've always hated this grey area..  And the people that use it to prove their points...
> 
> To me - it's no harm no foul...  But I could care less what people ride..



It is indeed a grey area.  From the video though it appears that the snowboarder (or person merging onto the trail) did not look back until the skier said something.  I can't tell if the skier is out of control or not, but he was going at a pretty good clip.  The skier did avoid the collision.  

As to the skier's antics after, he is an asshat.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> Wait the snowboarder was not technically merging onto the trail, he was trying to get up - big difference.  Getting up on a snowboard in sft snow is not as easy as it is with skis.  The skier HAD to have seem the struggle!



He got up in the woods and then rode out to the trail.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> Wait the snowboarder was not technically merging onto the trail, he was trying to get up - big difference.  Getting up on a snowboard in sft snow is not as easy as it is with skis.  The skier HAD to have seem the struggle!



That too - dude was tangled up in trees just trying to get back on the runout...
Skier was on far side of the trail opposite of the rider - he totally saw him from a distance...


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> He got up in the woods and then rode out to the trail.



You are watching a different video  hit the pause button repeatedly and see for your self.  He did not make a complete football move there for the ride out is incomplete!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> He got up in the woods and then rode out to the trail.



And maybe didn't realize the uphill skier was going to fast or had forward momentum trying to get up...

Uphill skier should've and DID avoid the downhill skier - the code worked..

Old guy just decided to throw his chest out...


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 29, 2015)

Snowboarder should have definitely looked up before entering the trail but this was embarrassing for both parties.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> You are watching a different video  hit the pause button repeatedly and see for your self.  He did not make a complete football move there for the ride out is incomplete!



People see what they want to fill in the blanks of their own imaginations to make a point...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Snowboarder should have definitely looked up before entering the trail but this was embarrassing for both parties.



Watch the video at 00:14 he looks up - no skier...


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> But I could care less what people ride..


I couldn't



Funky_Catskills said:


> Could care less about what people think -


I couldn't here either.

You are one very caring dude.  Good for you.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 29, 2015)

The snowboarder said that he was riding in the woods and entering the trail.  But there wasn't much difference between what he was doing and someone who fell on the edge of the trail.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> The snowboarder said that he was riding in the woods and entering the trail.  But there wasn't much difference between what he was doing and someone who fell on the edge of the trail.



Because he fell at the edge of the trail...  AND looked up before entering...


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 29, 2015)

The snowboarder is also a douche for repeatedly referring to the trail as a "kid slope".  If you are in the right, you shouldn't have to distort the facts in your favor.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Because he fell at the edge of the trail...


That's what I was trying to say.


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Watch the video at 00:14 he looks up - no skier...



Then he looked back down and stared at the ground while he crawled around for a few more seconds before entering and horizontally crossing a narrow trail right after a sharp bend. Poor form all around.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> The snowboarder is also a douche for repeatedly referring to the trail as a "kid slope".  If you are in the right, you shouldn't have to distort the facts in your favor.



It looks like a runout...  A mixed use trail..   
it could be called that locally..  But kids tend to like runout trails...  they are flat and fun..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Then he looked back down and stared at the ground while he crawled around for a few more seconds before entering and horizontally crossing a narrow trail right after a sharp bend. Poor form all around.



Looked back down so he could push himself back up..   Knowing that there was nobody close above him because he looked..
he had no idea that the skier was going fast around the "sharp bend" - i slow down at bends... just me...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Then he looked back down and stared at the ground while he crawled around for a few more seconds before entering and horizontally crossing a narrow trail right after a sharp bend. Poor form all around.



It's 3 seconds from when he looked up the trail to when the guy passed him...

Should he do it faster?


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> The snowboarder is also a douche for repeatedly referring to the trail as a "kid slope".  If you are in the right, you shouldn't have to distort the facts in your favor.



It is a green trail.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> It is a green trail.



Kids hate green trails that wind through the woods...


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Looked back down so he could push himself back up..   Knowing that there was nobody close above him because he looked..
> he had no idea that the skier was going fast around the "sharp bend" - i slow down at bends... just me...



How did he know nobody was above him when he looked and saw a bend in the trail? He was sitting in a blind spot and exited that spot poorly.

1) He should have been looking up as he entered the trail
2) He should have went down the trail instead of across it


----------



## ss20 (Dec 29, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> What's funny is that this wasn't even that close of a call



What's funny is that the skier didn't even try to stop.  He did a little dance and kept going.  He had time.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> You are watching a different video  hit the pause button repeatedly and see for your self.  He did not make a complete football move there for the ride out is incomplete!



:lol:


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2015)

ss20 said:


> What's funny is that the skier didn't even try to stop.  He did a little dance and kept going.  He had time.



I am sure most of us had closer calls and did not stalk someone!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> How did he know nobody was above him when he looked and saw a bend in the trail? He was sitting in a blind spot and exited that spot poorly.
> 
> 1) He should have been looking up as he entered the trail
> 2) He should have went down the trail instead of across it



He looked up the trail and saw nobody at 00:13 of the video - this is a *fact*..
Once seeing that there was nobody above him he started to get up - in the process he had forward momentum across this narrow runout..
AND it happened in 3 seconds...


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> He looked up the trail and saw nobody at 00:13 of the video - this is a *fact*..
> Once seeing that there was nobody above him he started to get up - in the process he had forward momentum across this narrow runout..
> AND it happened in 3 seconds...



When entering a small side street from a blind spot, do you look down at the pedals for 3 seconds then cross the street horizontally as slow as possible without ever looking up?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> People see what they want to fill in the blanks of their own imaginations to make a point...



Exactly.  In this case, you are assuming that the snowboarder is completely in the clear because you are a snowboarder.  I don't think that it is that simple.  I think he should have looked up again before proceeding any further.   

I watched it again.  At :13/:14 it does look as if he looked up, but honestly we don't know how much time elapsed because he added a comment and paused the video.  He also is facing upslope, but is bent over.  When he proceeds to slide, he looks up in reaction to the skier saying, "hey".  The skier does avoid the collision.  

Another factor is it looks as if the accident took place in a turn and we do not see the skier until he is in that turn.  Probably just an unfortunate spot to have fallen and one last look up might have made a difference.  Then again the skier might have just been a hot head and, regardless, would have still been an asshole after since it does not look like the snowboarder slid that far before the skier reacted.

In the end of the day nobody was hurt.  The skier avoided the collision as he should.  Both made asses of themselves and lost their tickets.  And we are all sitting at work or at home commenting about it here because we have nothing better to do.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> When entering a small side street from a blind spot, do you look down at the pedals for 3 seconds then cross the street horizontally as slow as possible without ever looking up?




Driving a car and getting up on a snowboard are two vastly different things...

Do you drive fast down twisty roads that you know other people will be driving at different speeds?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Exactly.  In this case, you are assuming that the snowboarder is completely in the clear because you are a snowboarder.  I don't think that it is that simple.  I think he should have looked up again before proceeding any further.
> 
> I watched it again.  At :13/:14 it does look as if he looked up, but honestly we don't know how much time elapsed because he added a comment and paused the video.  He also is facing upslope, but is bent over.  When he proceeds to slide, he looks up in reaction to the skier saying, "hey".  The skier does avoid the collision.
> 
> ...



I counted - 3 seconds..  

And no - I'm just saying "he looked up"


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Driving a car and getting up on a snowboard are two vastly different things...
> 
> Do you drive fast down twisty roads that you know other people will be driving at different speeds?



Yes, definitely two vastly different things, however there's something you can use when doing either activity, a concept that perhaps you're unfamiliar with...common sense.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 29, 2015)

This thread is getting better than the confrontation in the video!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Yes, definitely two vastly different things, however there's something you can use when doing either activity, a concept that perhaps you're unfamiliar with...common sense.



I don't think that you need to get nasty with me..

I have a lot of common sense.
I'm a very experienced rider/skier/telemarker..   
I'm AIARE Level 2 certified..
I've skied routes on 5 continents...

And have only been in one real ski accident..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> This thread is getting better than the confrontation in the video!



Except I've said what I needed to say and I don't debate/discuss with people that feel the need to denigrate me...

So - happy new year people!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I counted - 3 seconds..
> 
> And no - I'm just saying "he looked up"



But he edited the video to insert a comment.  We have no idea if he cut out video or what the actual time was.  It does look like it's a matter of seconds though.  And as you said in the end no harm no foul.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> But he edited the video to insert a comment.  We have no idea if he cut out video or what the actual time was.  It does look like it's a matter of seconds though.  And as you said in the end no harm no foul.



right - I stopped counting when he stuck the comment in...


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> no harm no foul.



Exactly - that should be part of the responsibility code!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> Exactly - that should be part of the responsibility code!



word


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> word



and part two of no harm no foul should be not to go make it foul!


----------



## Lefty4514 (Dec 29, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> This thread is getting better than the confrontation in the video![/QUOT
> 
> Haha I agree.  After reading everyone's opinion the fact becomes clear that no matter the code/video, etc, the snowboarder was wrong the minute he strapped the board to his feet and the guy was wrong the minute his face started taking shape...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> and part two of no harm no foul should be not to go make it foul!



word


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 29, 2015)

It's not at all clear to me if he was looking for traffic at the 0:14 mark.  It looks to me like his head was bobbing as he was getting up, and that is all.  The biggest safety risk to me is how the snowboarder crossed the entire width of the trail at the end of a curve in the trail.  The skier was definitely a jerk, though.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> right - I stopped counting when he stuck the comment in...



If it was 3 seconds or so then I'd think that the snowboarder acted reasonably.  It is too bad that the skier was such an asshole.  Certainly both now know to be a bit more careful from now on.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 29, 2015)

It would be funny if we found a video posted by the skier about the douchebag snowboarder.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> It would be funny if we found a video posted by the skier about the douchebag snowboarder.



nothing about this is funny...  We all need to get along and give each other some slack...


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> We all need to get along and give each other some slack...



yup


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 29, 2015)

Boy it has been a tough ski season when we get 9 pages of this during the first epic frozen participation of the season.  

so to sum it up we all know that snowboarders can only see one direction so don't approach them heel side and not only was the skier an ass but he had plenty of time to avoid the snowboarder and prevent all the problems


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

tree_skier said:


> Boy it has been a tough ski season when we get 9 pages of this during the first epic frozen participation of the season.
> 
> so to sum it up we all know that snowboarders can only see one direction so don't approach them heel side and not only was the skier an ass but he had plenty of time to avoid the snowboarder and prevent all the problems



My head actually swivels around... I can see behind me if I need to...


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I don't think that you need to get nasty with me..
> 
> I have a lot of common sense.
> I'm a very experienced rider/skier/telemarker..
> ...




With such an impressive resume I'm surprised to hear you think it's cool to dart out of the woods and completely cross a trail after barely looking up. But anyways, hardly a major infraction and like I originally said, it made them both look bad...especially the skiers attitude.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 29, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> With such an impressive resume I'm surprised to hear you think it's cool to dart out of the woods and completely cross a trail after barely looking up. But anyways, hardly a major infraction and like I originally said, it made them both look bad...especially the skiers attitude.



He didn't dart... hahahahah
He was barely moving AFTER looking up - as shown in the video....

Anyway - Happy New Year - I'm out of here... Heading to NYC to party my ass off...
.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> It looks like a runout...  A mixed use trail..
> it could be called that locally..  But kids tend to like runout trails...  they are flat and fun..





Funky_Catskills said:


> Watch the video at 00:14 he looks up - no skier...



Oh. My. God. You are probably going to die skiing some day.

Did you read the thread?  You know, where it was posted that this is EXCLUSIVELY a runout from blue and black (presumably high speed cruising) trails?  This is like cutting directly across the travel path on Great Northern or Launch Pad - fast traverses where people can hit 30+ mph in the right conditions.  Furthermore, he certainly did NOT look at 0:14 in the video, he's just flailing around like a gaper as he struggles to get up.  Not paying any attention up hill AT ALL.  

Furthermore, it looks like he's virtually on the trail when he starts, and he then just blindly cuts straight across it. That's a FLAGRANT VIOLATION of #4 of the skiers code.  Point #2 indicates that you should be able to avoid people ahead of you who are traveling or stopped.  NOT people who randomly cut into a trail from a stop without looking.  

Please, go try to cross a highway with a blindfold on sometime and let us know how it goes.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 29, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Please, go try to cross a icy highway with a blindfold on sometime and let us know how it goes.



This line essentially sums up skiing in general.


----------



## Lefty4514 (Dec 29, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Oh. My. God. You are probably going to die skiing some day.
> 
> Did you read the thread?  You know, where it was posted that this is EXCLUSIVELY a runout from blue and black (presumably high speed cruising) trails?  This is like cutting directly across the travel path on Great Northern or Launch Pad - fast traverses where people can hit 30+ mph in the right conditions.  Furthermore, he certainly did NOT look at 0:14 in the video, he's just flailing around like a gaper as he struggles to get up.  Not paying any attention up hill AT ALL.
> 
> ...




Great Northern was a green up until last year and is specifically mentioned on the trail map as an easier way to get down (as well as signs on the mountain).  There will be beginners that ski slow, make erratic movements, and don't always follow the code.  Seems to me if you can't deal with them then skiing wouldn't be much fun.  Just look at that guy in the video.  The ones that worry me are the ones that can't stop or might plow into me or my wife while we are stopped on the side of the trail.  Unfortunately for Killington there are few trails that you can rip down without worrying about cross trails or other skiers.  At least the masses and the beginners help make season passes cheaper.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 29, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> nothing about this is funny...



As a reader, everything about this is funny.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 29, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> As a reader, everything about this is funny.



Has the whole world gone crazy? Am I the only one around here who gives a shit about the rules?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> Has the whole world gone crazy? Am I the only one around here who gives a shit about the rules?



calmer than you are


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 29, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> Has the whole world gone crazy? Am I the only one around here who gives a shit about the rules?



Rules of the internet?  
The incident on video was, actually a non-incident.  The reaction here is over-serious to the point of hilarious.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 29, 2015)

Lefty4514 said:


> Great Northern was a green up until last year and is specifically mentioned on the trail map as an easier way to get down (as well as signs on the mountain).  There will be beginners that ski slow, make erratic movements, and don't always follow the code.  Seems to me if you can't deal with them then skiing wouldn't be much fun.  Just look at that guy in the video.  The ones that worry me are the ones that can't stop or might plow into me or my wife while we are stopped on the side of the trail.  Unfortunately for Killington there are few trails that you can rip down without worrying about cross trails or other skiers.  At least the masses and the beginners help make season passes cheaper.



I deal with GN every year early season, and all the traverses at Killington throughout the year.  Quite effectively, thank you.  Never once on those have I had someone at a dead stop randomly cut across the trail.  If they did, I'd stop and yell at them.

However, one of the scariest near misses I've had was at the runout of Double Dipper, at the start of Spillway about half way between the end of Lower East fall and Royal Flush.   This is a flattish area of the trail, about 90-100 ft wide.  A group of about a half dozen people had stopped about a third of the way from the left of the trail, and one person about a third from the right side.  About 30+ ft between them.  I'm cruising down after skiing one of the trails (only black and double black trails funnel into this area), maybe 35 to 40 mph, normal speed for that runout.  I have a clean line with no other hazards directly between the stopped people.  At the last second, the person at right pushes off aggressively to join their friends on the left, without looking up hill AT ALL.  I let out a quick yelp, make a quick edge set carve to the left and thread the needle exactly, about 15 ft gap between them.  

Had I not left enough of a buffer, been skiing beyond my ability to make a quick correction (never), had poorly maintained equipment (i'm an ex shop tech), or any other factors, things would have ended much more badly.   I've since dialed it back a few mph in that area if there are any people. I didn't stop to chat, but if something like that ever happens again, I will certainly stop and scream at the person.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 29, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Rules of the internet?
> The incident on video was, actually a non-incident.  The reaction here is over-serious to the point of hilarious.



The reaction here is much more tame than the reaction of both parties involved in the video.  We at least have that going for us.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Rules of the internet?
> The incident on video was, actually a non-incident.  The reaction here is over-serious to the point of hilarious.



It was a Big Lebowski reference.

This isn't Nam, there are rules

that sequence


----------



## Lefty4514 (Dec 29, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> I deal with GN every year early season, and all the traverses at Killington throughout the year.  Quite effectively, thank you.  Never once on those have I had someone at a dead stop randomly cut across the trail.  If they did, I'd stop and yell at them.
> 
> However, one of the scariest near misses I've had was at the runout of Double Dipper, at the start of Spillway about half way between the end of Lower East fall and Royal Flush.   This is a flattish area of the trail, about 90-100 ft wide.  A group of about a half dozen people had stopped about a third of the way from the left of the trail, and one person about a third from the right side.  About 30+ ft between them.  I'm cruising down after skiing one of the trails (only black and double black trail funnel into this area), maybe 35 to 40 mph, normal speed for that runout.  I have a clean line with no other hazards directly between the stopped people.  At the last second, the person at right pushes off aggressively to join their friends on the left, without looking up hill AT ALL.  I let out a quick yelp, make a quick edge set carve to the left and thread the needle exactly, about 15 ft gap between them.
> 
> Had I not left enough of a buffer, been skiing beyond my ability to make a quick correction (never), had poorly maintained equipment (i'm an ex shop tech), or any other factors, things would have ended much more badly.   I've since dialed it back a few mph in that area if there are any people. I didn't stop to chat, but if something like that ever happens again, I will certainly stop and scream at the person.




Haha I don't want to be all serious because this whole thing has been cracking me up, but I took a video going down east fall and into that runoff and there are two "slow" signs in that exact spot.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> It was a Big Lebowski reference.
> 
> This isn't Nam, there are rules
> 
> that sequence



Oh yeah. Comical regardless.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2015)

whole thread is 

guess most folks didn't make it to the hill!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 29, 2015)

Lefty4514 said:


> Haha I don't want to be all serious because this whole thing has been cracking me up, but I took a video going down east fall and into that runoff and there are two "slow" signs in that exact spot.



Nobody pays any heed to the slow signs at the bottom of expert trails at Killington, and there is absolutely no enforcement.  I was skiing only a small percentage faster than the vast majority of people who come through there.  If you ski that area too slowly, say 10-15mph, you stand a very good chance of being hit from behind, like a friend of mine was a few years back - exactly at that spot, making linked medium sized turns at too slow a speed.


----------



## Lefty4514 (Dec 29, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Nobody pays any heed to the slow signs at the bottom of expert trails at Killington, and there is absolutely no enforcement.  I was skiing only a small percentage faster than the vast majority of people who come through there.  If you ski that area too slowly, say 10-15mph, you stand a very good chance of being hit from behind, like a friend of mine was a few years back - exactly at that spot, making linked medium sized turns at too slow a speed.




I ski fast through there too, but I'm also not the one blowing someone up in the comments of youtube for breaking one of the skier code rules....:razz:


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 29, 2015)

Thread tittle  should be "Morons". Blind curve on a narrow trail . If someone had fallen down in the middle of the slope they may have been run over by the skier ! Boarder ,had he not have fallen was cutting onto a trail in a blind spot from above. So many stupid actions ! skier hits boarder....Couldn't watch the whole vid!


----------



## mbedle (Dec 29, 2015)

Alright, I'm jumping into the pool on this one. First off, the snowboarder appears to be on the trail once he rolls over from the woods. Its doesn't seem to me that he was blocked from view in any way from the skier and could be interpreted as merging onto a trail. If that is the case, he is downhill from the skier and its up to the skier to avoid hitting him. If he was riding in the trees and just flew out onto the trail, that is a different story.


----------



## rocks860 (Dec 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> It was a Big Lebowski reference.
> 
> This isn't Nam, there are rules
> 
> that sequence



Over the line!


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 29, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Nobody pays any heed to the slow signs at the bottom of expert trails at Killington, and there is absolutely no enforcement.  I was skiing only a small percentage faster than the vast majority of people who come through there.  If you ski that area too slowly, say 10-15mph, you stand a very good chance of being hit from behind, like a friend of mine was a few years back - exactly at that spot, making linked medium sized turns at too slow a speed.



You should start "paying heed" to  slow signs at Killington.  It's rule breakers like you that give the mountain it's reputation for being a crowded train wreck waiting to happen on any given day.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 29, 2015)

WWF-VT said:


> You should start "paying heed" to  slow signs at Killington.  It's rule breakers like you that give the mountain it's reputation for being a crowded train wreck waiting to happen on any given day.



Not until everyone else does, or there is some sort of speed enforcement.  I don't like being hit from behind, skiing faster than everyone is a great way to avoid that.  Heck, if I can't overtake safely, I will look behind me when slowing down, or even stop and get out of the way if I'm going to be sandwiched between a bunch of aggressive yahoo's and slow people.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 29, 2015)

mbedle said:


> Alright, I'm jumping into the pool on this one. First off, the snowboarder appears to be on the trail once he rolls over from the woods. Its doesn't seem to me that he was blocked from view in any way from the skier and could be interpreted as merging onto a trail. If that is the case, he is downhill from the skier and its up to the skier to avoid hitting him. If he was riding in the trees and just flew out onto the trail, that is a different story.



There is a patch of Fir trees on skiers right , Skier was in wrong position for his speed , If he was on skiers left on the outside rather than in the center of the trail he would have seen the boarder 50' further uphill ,I doubt the whole incident would have occured . He appeared startled  , yes it wasn't even close to a collision . 
Bad reaction on both parts. Skier seemed to have an attitude "When I say Stop ? " Then actually hitting the boarder!
When name calling starts nothing good can come out ,Stupid ,Stupid ,Stupid !


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> With such an impressive resume I'm surprised to hear you think it's cool to dart out of the woods and completely cross a trail after barely looking up. But anyways, hardly a major infraction and like I originally said, it made them both look bad...especially the skiers attitude.



But he was not darting out of the woods.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 29, 2015)

Both people at fault for acting like asshats. It was a close call and no one got hit or hurt. 

Typical HS to get everyone riled up and then sit back to enjoy the fireworks


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 29, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Not until everyone else does, or there is some sort of speed enforcement.  I don't like being hit from behind, skiing faster than everyone is a great way to avoid that.  Heck, if I can't overtake safely, I will look behind me when slowing down, or even stop and get out of the way if I'm going to be sandwiched between a bunch of aggressive yahoo's and slow people.



You sir are my hero.....FAIL


----------



## timmyc (Dec 30, 2015)

...


----------



## River19 (Dec 30, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> I deal with GN every year early season, and all the traverses at Killington throughout the year.  Quite effectively, thank you.  Never once on those have I had someone at a dead stop randomly cut across the trail.  If they did, I'd stop and yell at them.
> 
> However, one of the scariest near misses I've had was at the runout of Double Dipper, at the start of Spillway about half way between the end of Lower East fall and Royal Flush.   This is a flattish area of the trail, about 90-100 ft wide.  A group of about a half dozen people had stopped about a third of the way from the left of the trail, and one person about a third from the right side.  About 30+ ft between them.  I'm cruising down after skiing one of the trails (only black and double black trails funnel into this area), maybe 35 to 40 mph, normal speed for that runout.  I have a clean line with no other hazards directly between the stopped people.  At the last second, the person at right pushes off aggressively to join their friends on the left, without looking up hill AT ALL.  I let out a quick yelp, make a quick edge set carve to the left and thread the needle exactly, about 15 ft gap between them.
> 
> Had I not left enough of a buffer, been skiing beyond my ability to make a quick correction (never), had poorly maintained equipment (i'm an ex shop tech), or any other factors, things would have ended much more badly.   I've since dialed it back a few mph in that area if there are any people. I didn't stop to chat, but if something like that ever happens again, I will certainly stop and scream at the person.



And everyday skiers all over the Northeast thank Jesus they are graced with your awesomeness on the trails........to be able to ski faster than anyone and saves lives by carving on your perfectly prepped edges is something I'm sure all at Killington aspire to.


----------



## timmyc (Dec 30, 2015)

...


----------



## River19 (Dec 30, 2015)

timmyc said:


> I didn't think the video was funny, but my bad if I fell into Highway Star's trap.
> 
> I did start laughing at this thread though when someone started defensively spouting off their ski credentials.
> 
> Only 5 continents??? Not 6 at least??? This forum should be for 6 continent skiers only. Just my opinion of course.



So the suggestion is for a Triple Black Diamond Forum?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2015)

113 posts in less than two days.


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 30, 2015)

timmyc said:


> I didn't think the video was funny, but my bad if I fell into Highway Star's trap.
> 
> I did start laughing at this thread though when someone started defensively spouting off their ski credentials.
> 
> Only 5 continents??? Not 6 at least??? This forum should be for 6 continent skiers only. Just my opinion of course.



I think a forum for incontinent skiers would be more valuable.


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 30, 2015)

Any of you kids hit up Antarctica lately? 

I hear its going to be the next big thing. Get in before it gets totally commercialized.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 30, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I think a forum for incontinent skiers would be more valuable.


Why? Do they make diapers for skiers?


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 30, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Why? Do they make diapers for skiers?



It is questions like those that reveal the dire need for such a forum!


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 30, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Any of you kids hit up Antarctica lately?
> 
> I hear its going to be the next big thing. Get in before it gets totally commercialized.


Too late: http://www.ski-antarctica.com/

I hear that they are installing a bubble 6-pack next year.  

I am not at all impressed with someone who has merely skied five continents.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 30, 2015)

Lefty4514 said:


> I ski fast through there too, but I'm also not the one blowing someone up in the comments of youtube for breaking one of the skier code rules....:razz:



I may bend a rule or two here and there, but you don't see me posting a self-righteous video of it on the internet claiming I did no wrong.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> you don't see me posting a self-righteous video of it on the internet claiming I did no wrong.



what about the Fiddle video??

:razz:


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> what about the Fiddle video??
> 
> :razz:



That's not self righteous, and it's pretty clear the trail is closed.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 30, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> That's not self righteous, and it's pretty clear the trail is closed.


So you broke a rule by entering a closed trail and posted a video bragging about it?


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 30, 2015)

First, I didn't read all the comments.
Second, the old man had the right of way.  The snowboarder walked out in front of him.
Third, the fact that the boarder had buds in his ears and couldn't hear is a good argument for not skiing with earbuds.
Fourth, if I were a patroller, I would have clipped the boarder's ticket.

That being said, both parties got a bit out of control.

But my question ultimately: Why would the boarder even post a video like that?  It's kind of like the guy who robs the bank; puts the video on FB and can't figure out why he got caught!


----------



## Abubob (Dec 30, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> It is questions like those that reveal the dire need for such a forum!


I'm not the one that said we need a forum of INCONTINENT skiers.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 30, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Both people at fault for acting like asshats. It was a close call and no one got hit or hurt.
> 
> Typical HS to get everyone riled up and then sit back to enjoy the fireworks



+1000

Good job highway star


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 30, 2015)

Abubob said:


> I'm not the one that said we need a forum of INCONTINENT skiers.



I presume there is a substantial but silent minority who would benefit greatly from the opportunity to discuss such matters under the cloak of anonymity that the internet affords.


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 30, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> +1000
> 
> Good job highway star



Hey, nothing wrong with having an opinion and starting a discussion about an important topic like this.


----------



## Lefty4514 (Dec 30, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> I may bend a rule or two here and there, but you don't see me posting a self-righteous video of it on the internet claiming I did no wrong.



Thanks for starting the thread...in response Maverick:

You're everyone's problem.  That's because every time you go to the mountain you're un-safe.  I don't like you because you're dangerous


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 30, 2015)

Lefty4514 said:


> Thanks for starting the thread...in response Maverick:
> 
> You're everyone's problem.  That's because every time you go to the mountain you're un-safe.  I don't like you because you're dangerous



I'm one of the safest and most safety conscious people on the hill.  I'm sorry you don't see that, but that's because I have more experience, a higher skill level, and thus a different perspective than you.

For example, I ski without a helmet and with bindings that basically don't release.  That would be REALLY unsafe for most people.  But for me, not having a helmet makes me more aware of my surroundings and less willing to take risks. Bindings that don't release eliminate a variable that can cause (pre-release) falls.


----------



## Lefty4514 (Dec 30, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> I'm one of the safest and most safety conscious people on the hill.  I'm sorry you don't see that, but that's because I have more experience, a higher skill level, and thus a different perspective than you.
> 
> For example, I ski without a helmet and with bindings that basically don't release.  That would be REALLY unsafe for most people.  But for me, not having a helmet makes me more aware of my surroundings and less willing to take risks. Bindings that don't release eliminate a variable that can cause (pre-release) falls.




I guess you've never seen the movie Top Gun to understand the joke...must have been too busy sharpening the skis and tightening the bindings


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 30, 2015)

Lefty4514 said:


> I guess you've never seen the movie Top Gun to understand the joke...must have been too busy sharpening the skis and tightening the bindings



I understand the reference.  Mavrick is good but generally considered good but reckless.  I'm unconventional and calculated.


----------



## Griswold (Dec 30, 2015)

There was a tragic accident at Killington today.  An incredibly experienced, expert of all expert skiers had a leg ripped clean off after tucking at 50 mph right through an orange slow sign.  Ski patrol says all could have been avoided had the bindings not been so tight and had this God's gift to skiing been "heeding" to the slow sign.  To add to the irony, ski patrol lost control of his sled on the way down and the top of his un-helmeted head hit a few trees before the sled came to a stop in a ditch.  Reports say the man was yelling about the lack of slow sign enforcement and how he has navigated the treacherous Killingon traverses for years as his sled and exposed head slid towards the ditch. Patrol plans to use this as a lesson to teach kids how not to act on the slopes.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 30, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> I understand the reference.  Mavrick is good but generally considered good but reckless.  I'm unconventional and calculated.



You missed the part about a hack poser who wears jeggings


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 30, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> For example, I ski without a helmet and with bindings that basically don't release.



Is there a way to force Highway Star to use this in his signature line?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 30, 2015)

"Here's your sign"


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 30, 2015)

Griswold said:


> There was a tragic accident at Killington today.  An incredibly experienced, expert of all expert skiers had a leg ripped clean off after tucking at 50 mph right through an orange slow sign.  Ski patrol says all could have been avoided had the bindings not been so tight and had this God's gift to skiing been "heeding" to the slow sign.  To add to the irony, ski patrol lost control of his sled on the way down and the top of his un-helmeted head hit a few trees before the sled came to a stop in a ditch.  Reports say the man was yelling about the lack of slow sign enforcement and how he has navigated the treacherous Killingon traverses for years as his sled and exposed head slid towards the ditch. Patrol plans to use this as a lesson to teach kids how not to act on the slopes.



You had me worried there for a minute, about one of the other great skiers up there that ski a high DIN and don't wear a helmet.  But I would have heard about something like this.  I think you made it up.


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 30, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> You had me worried there for a minute, about one of the other great skiers up there that ski a high DIN and don't wear a helmet.



If there are so many other great skiers at Killington alone with high DIN and no helmets, is your "technique" really that unconventional?


----------



## Rowsdower (Dec 30, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Too late: http://www.ski-antarctica.com/
> 
> I hear that they are installing a bubble 6-pack next year.
> 
> I am not at all impressed with someone who has merely skied five continents.



Well, have you skied Atlantis yet?


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 30, 2015)

wtcobb said:


> If there are so many other great skiers at Killington alone with high DIN and no helmets, is your "technique" really that unconventional?



There's not that many, only a handful really.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 30, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> For example, I ski without a helmet and with bindings that basically don't release.





VTKilarney said:


> Is there a way to force Highway Star to use this in his signature line?



Yes please.  

And claiming that you're "safer" because your ability permits is insane.  When an out-of-control skier hits you your skill level isn't worth anything.


----------



## timmyc (Dec 30, 2015)

...


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 30, 2015)

Screw that. You're not a real skier unless you've skied on Mars. You also can't wear a helmet and must have bindings that don't release.  


.


----------



## timmyc (Dec 30, 2015)

...


----------



## darent (Dec 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> It was a Big Lebowski reference.
> 
> This isn't Nam, there are rules
> 
> that sequence


If this was the Nam, they both would have been fragged!


----------



## Highway Star (Dec 30, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Yes please.
> 
> And claiming that you're "safer" because your ability permits is insane.  When an out-of-control skier hits you your skill level isn't worth anything.



Whatever makes you happy buddy.  And I haven't been hit in the last ~800 ski days at Killington, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## Tin (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 31, 2015)

Griswold said:


> There was a tragic accident at Killington today.  An incredibly experienced, expert of all expert skiers had a leg ripped clean off after tucking at 50 mph right through an orange slow sign.  Ski patrol says all could have been avoided had the bindings not been so tight and had this God's gift to skiing been "heeding" to the slow sign.  To add to the irony, ski patrol lost control of his sled on the way down and the top of his un-helmeted head hit a few trees before the sled came to a stop in a ditch.  Reports say the man was yelling about the lack of slow sign enforcement and how he has navigated the treacherous Killingon traverses for years as his sled and exposed head slid towards the ditch. Patrol plans to use this as a lesson to teach kids how not to act on the slopes.



Here's the video of HS https://youtu.be/VOQhc1Cp6bA


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 31, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Here's the video of HS https://youtu.be/VOQhc1Cp6bA



I so did not need to see that.


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 31, 2015)

When I ski K, I set my DIN to 1.  If you can't keep your skis on your feet at Killington without nailing your boots to them, you probably need to work on your technique. Sure, I wear a helmet, but it is lined with razor sharp spikes just to keep it kind of interesting.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 31, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Here's the video of HS https://youtu.be/VOQhc1Cp6bA



I do believe that guy died, IIRC...


----------



## catskills (Dec 31, 2015)

mbedle said:


> Alright, I'm jumping into the pool on this one. First off, the snowboarder appears to be on the trail once he rolls over from the woods. Its doesn't seem to me that he was blocked from view in any way from the skier and could be interpreted as merging onto a trail. If that is the case, he is downhill from the skier and its up to the skier to avoid hitting him. If he was riding in the trees and just flew out onto the trail, that is a different story.



I AGREE.  In a court of law the uphill skier would be at fault.   Of course this is all theory and nobody got hurt.  

Just to add.  Snowboarders and skiers are allowed to go real slow down that trail and traverse from trail edge to trail edge without having to look up hill.  It is the uphill skiers/rider responsibility to avoid someone going slower than them before passing them.   It looked to me like the snowboarder traversed the trail after getting back up on his board, which the uphill skier was not prepared for.


----------



## dlague (Dec 31, 2015)

mbedle said:


> Alright, I'm jumping into the pool on this one. First off, the snowboarder appears to be on the trail once he rolls over from the woods. Its doesn't seem to me that he was blocked from view in any way from the skier and could be interpreted as merging onto a trail. If that is the case, he is downhill from the skier and its up to the skier to avoid hitting him. If he was riding in the trees and just flew out onto the trail, that is a different story.





catskills said:


> I AGREE.  In a court of law the uphill skier would be at fault.   Of course this is all theory and nobody got hurt.
> 
> Just to add.  Snowboarders and skiers are allowed to go real slow down that trail and traverse from trail edge to trail edge without having to look up hill.  It is the uphill skiers/rider responsibility to avoid someone going slower than them before passing them.   It looked to me like the snowboarder traversed the trail after getting back up on his board, which the uphill skier was not prepared for.



Finally people with common sense!


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 31, 2015)

catskills said:


> I AGREE.  In a court of law the uphill skier would be at fault.   Of course this is all theory and nobody got hurt.
> 
> Just to add.  Snowboarders and skiers are allowed to go real slow down that trail and traverse from trail edge to trail edge without having to look up hill.  It is the uphill skiers/rider responsibility to avoid someone going slower than them before passing them.   It looked to me like the snowboarder traversed the trail after getting back up on his board, which the uphill skier was not prepared for.



If we're using Ski Code in this court then the boarder violated 4.

4) Whenever starting downhill or merging into a trail, look uphill and yield to others.

He was technically starting downhill and he didn't yield to others. Not even sure he properly looked uphill based on the footage, looked more like a head bop while trying to get off the ground.

Regardless they both seem like idiots and I'd rather not be on a trail with either of them.


----------



## catskills (Dec 31, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> If we're using Ski Code in this court then the boarder violated 4.
> 
> 4) Whenever starting downhill or merging into a trail, look uphill and yield to others.
> 
> He was technically starting downhill and he didn't yield to others. Not even sure he properly looked uphill based on the footage, looked more like a head bop while trying to get off the ground.........



Haha the skier could tell that defense to the judge and jury.   Skier  might get off or he maybe not.    If skier hit the snowboarder and killed him at that speed, then the jury just may throw the skier in jail for a long long time.  You just never know what will happen in the court of law.


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 1, 2016)

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/01/watch-gnarly-collision-between-snowboarder-and-skier

No excuse for this one!


----------



## bigbog (Jan 1, 2016)

skiNEwhere said:


> I lol'ed when the snowboarder called the skier ugly the first time around.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else find it funny how the snowboarder says "I'll kick your ass" then continuously back pedal?



++1!   it's great stuff....ah, nothing like a blissful day of post-holiday skiing in New England..


----------



## keyser soze (Jan 1, 2016)

I just read the last page or 2 of comments and then went back to see the video.  Can' t believe there are 16 pages of talk about this non-event. That wasn't very close to an accident and I've seen many similar situations on the hill that would result in nothing more than a "heads up" being yelled. the skier was 100% wrong. The boarder was hardly moving across the mountain and there was plenty of time for the skier to react if he was skiing within control.  

I think the skier needs to get laid cuz he clearly has a hardon for boarders.  Maybe he got buzzed legitimately earlier.  It's a good thing the boarder backed away or that skier would be in jail as he is clearly the instigator.


----------



## danimals (Jan 2, 2016)

Reminds me of a day at Hunter.


----------

